# Crystal In Dwc



## andy52 (Nov 4, 2008)

just a few pics of my crystal plants.i have 8 in total.awaiting sexing.and a few more mazar are coming on too.as you can see i burnt the btchs awhile back.3 weeks old here.


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Nov 4, 2008)

Looking awesome Andy!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 4, 2008)

Looking great Andy 

The burnt leaf will die, simply nip it off when its time.

Nice and short


----------



## andy52 (Nov 4, 2008)

thanks hippy &pez.i started all these out at the same time,some just popped before the others.i was kinda hi when i added nutes to them and put the same amount to all and the little ones could not take it,oh well.


----------



## Trent45 (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice Andy, I got a 2 week old that is coming along nicely, hopefully looking like yours at 3 weeks.

Good luck buddy


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 4, 2008)

Looking good Andy.  I usually have a burnt leaf or two--either pushing the nutes a little too much or letter her grow into the light    I always apologize profusely when this happens.  She always forgives me.


----------



## yeroc1982 (Nov 4, 2008)

Damn those stems look soo healthy and thick!!


----------



## pcduck (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice grow Andy, keep us posted would maybe like to try that dwc on a grow.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 4, 2008)

pulling up me milk crate to watch this one..I have some chrystal beans waiting in the crissper..will be nice to see your outcome..thanks andy...KEEP M GREEN


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 4, 2008)

you will be glad you got rid of the dirt. I always burn em at first. I think it is a good way to see what all the strain can handle. Now that you are wet you can monitor and adjust your ppm with out any trouble. Really helps to get the most out of your girls. I have my girls at 1400 ppms two weeks into flower. I will have them up to 1600 2 weeks before the chop, so do not be scared to feed em. Someone told me that 700 was a good ppm level but I have had two strains at 1800 ppm and never burned the tips.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 5, 2008)

nice andy, so u got some mazar's going? nice i got me a posativly awasome mazar growing. well be checking in on that mazar u got,
 good luck bro an.....................

GREEN MOJO  :fly:   GREEN MOJO  :fly:    GREEN MOJO


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 5, 2008)

wow.. your look nicer than I have.. and was that only for 2 weeks? 

how is your water temp. and how much you do the nutes for the 5 gal bucket?


----------



## Growdude (Nov 5, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> wow.. your look nicer than I have.. and was that only for 2 weeks?
> 
> how is your water temp. and how much you do the nutes for the 5 gal bucket?


 
He is growing in a DWC system, not a cloner.


Very nice plants Andy.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 5, 2008)

papa,i have tried my best to tell you what you are doing wrong,even in pm.you need someone to help you out on understanding this.or i would recommend you go to soil.
    thanks all for looking.i will get some pics up of the mazar as soon as they get to the veg area.still little right now.just popped a few days ago.

buddy,you are so right.i will never go back to dirt,except for outdoor growing.i agree on the ppm,i bump mine up every few days and when i change out weekly,i have a higher starting point.many thanks


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 5, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> He is growing in a DWC system, not a cloner.
> 
> 
> Very nice plants Andy.



what's difference bettween DWC and cloner? 

he's using 5 gal. bucket with airstones right? 

andy.. I'm good with soils and outdoor myself..I even do my own of premixing soils. I'm very green thumb with it.  yet.. I will keep with my grow journal of 2 cent outdoor grow 2008....

I'm learning about DWC and clones.. thank you.. for many helps.. I'm not try to be hard head over my soft butt just that I need to know these in advance  because I will grow many as I can at outdoor..   I would love for some clones from it..


----------



## andy52 (Nov 5, 2008)

the cloner is to start rooting of cuttings papa.the dwc buckets are for growing to maturity.you just can not grow to maturity in what you are using.i hope this eventually sinks in.i am in no way trying to be a smart arse.i am TRYING to HELP you.i did grow in soil,in 5 gal buckets also.maybe you should try that.i hope you understand what i am trying to tell you.


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 5, 2008)

yeah I got ya andy.. you think 2.5 gal bucket will work too? or stick with 5 gal bucket? I'm thinking about transplant two  main plants I have from bubbleponic.. is it alright to have 2 main mojo in one 5 gal. or prefer to have 2 separate 5 gal.?
I'm gonna post pic in my dwc grow journal


----------



## andy52 (Nov 5, 2008)

1 plant per 5 gal bucket.i would not use smaller buckets.i only have about 3.5 gals of solution as it is,in the 5 gal buckets.


----------



## isjusalickleherbmon (Nov 5, 2008)

hey andy im not the sharpest tool in the shed. but how hard from 1- 10 is the meathod u are using? uve seen my grow but mine is relatively easy im just worried about ppm and all the technical stuff i bought a bubbleponics system then ended up going soil cuz it was my first indoor grow.


----------



## Bleek187 (Nov 5, 2008)

I love this Crystal stran.. ive been growing it for about a year now.. The cuttings root pretty fast and fairly easy.. and this stuff is some of the sexyest looking bud when its done.. Very nice and hard hitting high also..


----------



## andy52 (Nov 5, 2008)

isjusalickleherbmon,to me dwc is easier than soil.i too was leery about the word hydro.its all hype.i will never grow any way but dwc in 5 gal buckets.the reason behind this is this,you germ seeds and the come pop at different times.i place mine in buckets as they mature enough.if you was using 1 container,the nutes would burn the hell out of the late bloomers.and again,if you have a problem with one plant,it is not all the plants.simple.even a caveman could do it.


----------



## IRISH (Nov 5, 2008)

plants look great andy. you got some nice clone sites there. have you did any cloning yet? i did my first clones this past winter. (it was so easy, even this caveman did it. ). i built a homemade cloner , the exact one Massproducer showed me. it was very easy. cost me around $20. i'm doing soil still, but plan on dwc in the future, not so far off. keep 'em green man...bb...


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 5, 2008)

Lookin' good my friend.. pullin' up a chair...


----------



## andy52 (Nov 6, 2008)

thanks all,no i haven't taken any clones yet banjobuzz,i am waiting to see sex 1st.i do plan on taking clones tho.i also made a bubble cloner but have had better %'s with the rapid rooters cubes.i even start all my seeds in them now with 100% germination so far.same with clones.its just a preference thing.i used the hick method for the longest and loved it too,i actually had better success with hicks way than the cloner way.
     thanks turkeyneck


----------



## IRISH (Nov 20, 2008)

hows the ladies doing man? love to see some pics bro...bb...


----------



## andy52 (Nov 21, 2008)

heres the latest on the crystal.i only had 3 plants and 2 were males,my luck.but this lady is climbing straight up and gettin fat.i did take some clones from her after she showed sex.thanks all


----------



## pcduck (Nov 21, 2008)

The one you have is looking great.
One is better than none.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 21, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> heres the latest on the crystal.i only had 3 plants and 2 were males,my luck.but this lady is climbing straight up and gettin fat.i did take some clones from her after she showed sex.thanks all


 
_*I think 1 is all you really need, then you can clone Her and have many, eh*_ :aok:


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 21, 2008)

lookin' real good my friend. nice and greeeeeeeeeen


----------



## IRISH (Nov 21, 2008)

lordy, look at all them sweet clone sites.:hubba: . man, i gotta scrap this soil i'm messin' with. get down and dirty with some dwc buckets. that girl looks sweet bro...bb...


----------



## andy52 (Nov 21, 2008)

thanks all,yes she is a real beauty.she just can not get enough it seems.i have her at 1200ppms and she beggin for more.i change res tomorrow,so we will se what she can take,heh.
   yeah puffin i've taken a couple clones from her,i might take one to make a mother.its just a space issue right now.i have everything full up.
   thanks banjo,i tried to tell ya bro,go hydro.lol


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 21, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> thanks all,yes she is a real beauty.she just can not get enough it seems.i have her at 1200ppms and she beggin for more.i change res tomorrow,so we will se what she can take,heh.
> yeah puffin i've taken a couple clones from her,i might take one to make a mother.its just a space issue right now.i have everything full up.
> thanks banjo,i tried to tell ya bro,go hydro.lol


 
Screw it. Tell the ole lady to move her clothes out of the closet because you need a mother room!


----------



## andy52 (Nov 21, 2008)

lol,yeah buddy.the btch would probably want rent on that too,lol  i might be moving just for my grow reasons.i need a dedicated area at least 8x10 to do what i need to do,maybe 10x10.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 21, 2008)

Time to buy a house with a basement.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 21, 2008)

yeah you right,i'm going to put my place in ms. on the market as soon as my son moves his mobile home off my property.hes relocating to tn for his job.what a blessing.i'm tired of being a long distance landlord anyway.too much crap.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 25, 2008)

just trying to keep up with the growth on this beauty


----------



## andy52 (Nov 26, 2008)

this little lady is going ape.i have raised the light as far as it will go without completely redoing it.she is flowering like crazy.i have never grown a plant that is this prolific.as you know she is in a 5 gal bucket and i have had to changet the res twice a week because of the uptake she is putting me thru.never seen anything like it.she will suck 3 gals. of nute solution every 3 days.no sheet.its crazy.kinda un-believable.


----------



## IRISH (Nov 26, 2008)

sweeeet bro. shes takin'  on some food now. 3gal.- 3 days'? wow. impressive. i found a tds meter. its called a hannah primo, $14.00.:hubba: .
i wish i could find some square 5 gallon buckets'. any ideas? i'm gonna check out the deli at the local grocery store. thier lookin' real good andy...bb...


----------



## pcduck (Nov 27, 2008)

Looking great Andy.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 29, 2008)

this lady is doing great.i never expected her to be this prolific.she is wild.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 29, 2008)

this lady has been flowering less than 2 weeks and heres the trichs already.shes gonna be real frosty in a couple weeks.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 2, 2008)

i just want to keep a picture log of the progress of this lady.this little leaf is thinner than a match.if i keep taking bigger leaves i will not have to dress this baby when she is ready,lol i just love this microscope.5 1/2 weeks to go


----------



## pcduck (Dec 2, 2008)

Your girls are looking swell Andy.

When you say 





> i keep taking bigger leaves i will not have to dress this baby


 does this mean you remove the lower leaves?


----------



## andy52 (Dec 2, 2008)

lol,no i was talking about taking the tiny leaves around the bud site to look at under the microscope.i can already see the trichs with the naked eye also.this is one plant that is flowering.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks Andy I was wondering what you were doing.
That is one cool microscope.


----------



## Growdude (Dec 2, 2008)

Looks good! how much more flower time do they have , sorry if I missed it.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 2, 2008)

hey growdude,i'm thinking about 6 more weeks.it says 9 weeks,so its been 21/2.hoping 6 more or less,lol i've got a tent full.i am going to have to hook my other 400 HPS up in my veg tent to have room for the mazar and the crystal.guess i'll not be starting anything soon.i kinda got greedy.thanks for dropping in.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 3, 2008)

the trich shots are better than the bud shots.i can lay it down firmly on the leaf.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 3, 2008)

bump,somebody say something gd.lol


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 3, 2008)

i was looking at crystal from nirvana i think, it looks like a beautiful strain...says "the aroma is some what like fuel".....is fuel a strain or are they talking about gasoline????anywho, the trich pics are awesome


----------



## IRISH (Dec 3, 2008)

you'll be tying her down in a minute if she don't slow down. i'm liking your new toy:hubba: . very nice man. how much more room before thier in the light?
is mazar a 50/50 strain andy? ind/sat? looking good brother...bb...


----------



## andy52 (Dec 4, 2008)

its suppossed to have a diesel smell.i tell ya bro,this is the sweetest smelling lady to date.i have just about rubbed all the smell from her.everytime i go in there i rub the stems and just absorb the sweet smell.very light sugary smell.makes me want to try her so bad,hehe.
  yo banjo,i have my light maxed out.it can go no higher.i put this baby into flower at about 6 inches also.she is over 4 ft now.its really got me screwed up as i have 3 more mazar that i need to put into flower,but i'll have to stack up something to get them up close enough to the light.i have been thinking of using my other 400 to use a HPS in the veg tent also.i got kinda greedy heh?oh well after all these finish i will have enough smoke to last me for many months,so i will rest the lights for a few months.thanks all for looking


----------



## IRISH (Dec 4, 2008)

i got some rope :hubba: , and bungee cords  . 
i've been baby'in a northern lights hooter that someone gave me for thanksgiving. this is also some very good uplifting smoke. . 
sounds like you got your hands full andy. she's lookin great. did you get a plumber for the ro hook up? (( or is the pad flooded right now?   )).
good luck man...bb...


----------



## Trent45 (Dec 4, 2008)

Looking good bro. I'll keep an eye on these babies. I'll be flowering soon myself. No sign of balls, and what I am near positive are pistils.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 5, 2008)

this is one frosty lady for 3 weeks.huge plant,especially since i put her in flower at 5-6 inch tall.crazy growth.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 5, 2008)

They look fantastic andy, can't wait to see the final results. They are going to be some fine smoke


----------



## andy52 (Dec 5, 2008)

thanks godspeedsuckah,i sure hope so.they have pushed the limits on heights.but this strain grows real well and easy to grow.thanks


----------



## pcduck (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow Andy that plant is huge and sweet looking.:aok: Do you think the DWC had anything to do the height?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 6, 2008)

looking good andy


----------



## andy52 (Dec 6, 2008)

i'm sure it did.for the mazar,as slow as they grow have taken off also.plants thrive in DWC,think about it,they have all they can eat and drink,whenever they want it.theres no guessing if you are giving enough nutes or water.the most effective of growing,to me.jmo


----------



## pcduck (Dec 6, 2008)

I just hope my dwc takes off like yours did Andy.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 6, 2008)

they will my friend.give them time and you will be wondering if they will ever stop growing.the crystal plant i have is about 5 weeks from harvest and i can not even imagine what she will look like when ready.she has some of the biggest buds i've ever seen or grown.this is going to be a sweet harvest.
   if i can ever help you with anything,just ask.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 6, 2008)

just a couple more pics.i truly want to look back on this grow.i will definitely grow the other crystal beans i have.this just might be the strain i decide to keep a mother from.if the smoke is as radical as the plant is.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks for your offer Andy. I will more than likely be taking you up in it when and if I have problems(knock on wood)or questions. So far you have answered all my questions so far, between the grow journals.  The nutrients topping of the reservoir was very helpful, thanks.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 7, 2008)

i am utterly thrilled with the growth of this strain.i just wish i had room enough to start the rest of the crystal seeds i have left.i did take some clones,but at the time,i have NO room.dang.i will get bigger in my grow areas.lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 7, 2008)

sounds like you need a "shed"  my friend..:rofl:  Looking great  KEEP M GREEN


----------



## IRISH (Dec 8, 2008)

ohhh man, thier start'in to get busy now. look'in good bro...bb...


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 8, 2008)

she sure does look purdy. How many weeks left? I have less then two and I am starting to get the harvest blues.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 8, 2008)

i got about 5 weeks left to harvest buddy.shes gonna be a heavy producer.


----------



## Cannabiscotti (Dec 8, 2008)

Lovin It!! cant wait to see the yeild!


----------



## andy52 (Dec 8, 2008)

just anxious to see the smoke results on this lady


----------



## IRISH (Dec 8, 2008)

how many 5 gallon buckets can you fit in your tent,?, and whats the dimension of it andy? 
looking sweet bro...bb...


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Dec 8, 2008)

Looks delicious man! gettin frosty in there


----------



## andy52 (Dec 8, 2008)

BANJO,I CAN GET 9 PLANTS IN THERE,BUT I DO NOT LIKE TO GET MORE THAN 6.GETS TOO TIGHT AS I GROW SINGLE COLA PLANTS NORMALLY.thats why i hooked up another HPS in my veg tent.space


----------



## andy52 (Dec 10, 2008)

3 1/2 weeks in.i can't wait to see the end result on this lady.notice in the last pic,i tied a string around her to keep the side buds all up top.she was laying and spreading all over the tent


----------



## pcduck (Dec 10, 2008)

Looking sweet Andy.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 10, 2008)

trich pics at 3 1/2 weeks


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 10, 2008)

Lookin real good andy.  Love the trich pics, putting that new gadget to good use I see.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 10, 2008)

thanks mom,yes,its hard not to keep clipping leaves to look at the trichs.i might not have to manicure my buds by the time harvest gets here,lol


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 10, 2008)

Looking wonderful Andy.  Looks like you are going to have a nice harvest just after the new year.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 10, 2008)

thanks,thats when i'm thinking.around the 5-6th of jan.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 10, 2008)

Looks like she is gonna be a monster Andy. I can't wait for the 7-8 week pics.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 10, 2008)

hey buddy,thanks bro.me too,this lady has went wild.the lower branches have almost grown to the height of the main cola.and there is about 20 of these side branches like that.thats why i put a string around the whole plant to pull her together.she was all over the place.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 10, 2008)

If you have seen my grow lately I had to tie up all my girls too. I came in one morning and they had laid out all over the place. It is kind hard working in there now having to nagivate around all the string. LOL


----------



## andy52 (Dec 10, 2008)

yeah buddy,thats why i tied my lady up,i could not get to my other plants.yours are sweet my friend.as usual.i've never seen a bad grow from you.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 10, 2008)

Looking great andy!! I am still trying to find out from the seedbank what I am growing right now.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 10, 2008)

thanks bro,thats crazy.i have the same feeling on my suppossed to be mazar x afghani.i had to tie the tallest ones top down this morning,shes 4+ft tall and has not shown sex yet.i topped the other 3 smaller ones yesterday because of this.i'm about ready to pull all of the plants


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 10, 2008)

Yeah something isn't right if they are not showing sex this late into flower.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 10, 2008)

i've never seen anything like it buddy.the plants are huge and no sign of showing sex.must be bad genetics,ya think?


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 10, 2008)

Well my "northern lights" took 2.5 weeks to show sex and they are taking right off now. I really don't know what is going on. This plant has got to be pure sativa, the leaves are so skinny. I have Fimm'd the plant, tied it over twice and am now tying down the inter-nodes. I can't find anything on their website that resembles this plant. They have contacted me but are still trying to "contact their breeder." I wrote back today and said there are enough people on all these forums who would love to know there has been a mix up and they just don't care about it. We will see what happens. This plant will probably have 40 or 50 bud sites when it is all said and done (easily.) I will put up some pics soon. Didn't mean to take over your thread andy, just happend to think of it.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 10, 2008)

no problem bro,i was curious myself,what ya had there.no telling what they send us sometimes.if they're out of something,just replace it with something else.i wish this was a sat dom,these suppossed to be mazar's.hell,i don't think they even know what the heck this could be.i am going to send them an email.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 11, 2008)

i accidentally broke a few leaves off while changing the res this morning.thought i might as well have a look.


----------



## Cannabiscotti (Dec 11, 2008)

Just lookin' at those pics give me the munchies!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 11, 2008)

Don't sativa dominant and/or pure sativa's generally take longer to show sex?


----------



## andy52 (Dec 11, 2008)

not in my experience,just a lot longer to finish.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 11, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> i accidentally broke a few leaves off while changing the res this morning......



:rofl: I think you just like fiddling with your microscope. :rofl: But that is a ok with me because, I like looking.

Wow I can't believe that they are not showing sex yet. I have never heard of this so late into 12/12.


----------



## growtek (Dec 11, 2008)

The veg looks good man.   

One time I had delayed flowering.  What happened was the cumulative LED and other small lights in the room were enough to delay it!!  I did a light check and was horrified that I could see my hand.

Once I covered them up and went back to black it got going again.

There are genetic treatments seeds can undergo (like using gibberelic acid) that increase female (and hermie) production but never heard of plants not producing flowers at all.  I dunno;  all at once is so dang unusual it's probably just late.  They look very healthy so I'd keep watching.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 13, 2008)

well i'm hoping i'm half way thru flower.she is really packing on the big swollen buddage.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Dec 13, 2008)

sweet pics what kind of camera do you use? thats F#$in awesome


----------



## andy52 (Dec 13, 2008)

its not really a camera.its a digital microscope that takes movies or still pics.best thing i ever invested in.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 13, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> its not really a camera.its a digital microscope that takes movies or still pics.best thing i ever invested in.



Thats just another item I have to put on my wish list. Great close-ups!


----------



## andy52 (Dec 14, 2008)

i feel that everyone should have a digital micro. for checking their trichs.there is no maybes with this baby.4 more weeks and i will show you what the trichs look like on my crystal lady that is a monster.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 14, 2008)

i just really want to look back on these pics and see for myself,the growth rate of this lady.she is starting to swell now sweetly.she smells soooo good.i hope these last 4 weeks goes by fast.i'm getting anxious on this one,lol  bear with my fetish here.pics are very bad quality.cheapie camera.i bought just to take plant pics.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 14, 2008)

where did you get that video cam andy?  and how much was it in US  dollars?  I may just have throw one in Santas Bag..because I only take pics for my friends here to enjoy..and do an ok job with my digi..but to zoom in on the trichs like that  WOW  thanks...and I just started germ 5 of the crystal..so I will be watching your finsh..Thanks again:bolt::bong:


----------



## andy52 (Dec 14, 2008)

hey bud,i got the digital microscope at opticsplanet.com   only 70 bucks delivered.its the finest thing to check trichs without all the hassel of bending over the little radio shack toy.works off of an usb port.you plave the scope over a leaf,click the shutter and tada.you save it to file and resize and post it.i have lots that i just keep in a file and never post.just for my own progression updates.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 14, 2008)

I read a post that someone baught something like that at wall mart  in the toy section..but i did not see..


----------



## andy52 (Dec 14, 2008)

this is kinda advertised on the site as being for school kids too.dang fine toy to me.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 14, 2008)

that sure is a nice plant yer grow'n andy :aok: _sweet _


----------



## andy52 (Dec 14, 2008)

4u2smoke,you will be proud of the crystal.i will definitely make me a mother out of the rest of the seeds i have.this is a great and easy strain to gow.very prolific too.a very heavy producer also.


----------



## CasualGrower (Dec 14, 2008)

Heya Andy, that girl looks GREAT!!!...  I love the pics you are posting also.... So much in fact I bought one of those scopes just now 8).... Found it on Ebay, New for 49.95 with 9.95 shipping.. Total 59.90..

She is looking great... I cant wait till I put in my order from .nl to get that Chrystal....Hope it turns out as well as yours have done


----------



## andy52 (Dec 14, 2008)

you will be glad you bought the scope.its awesome,hell i would have given 200 for it.the crystal you will be proud of also.i will grow this strain for a long time.i have 25 seeds left of the crystal and will start some more soon.i will be harvesting in about 4 +or - weeks.best producing plant i've had in awhile.if the smoke is like others have told me,its sweeeeet.its gonna be a big harvest also.good luck bro


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey andy!! I was reading on another forum that it took a person 5 weeks for their plants to show sex and it was killer smoke; I guess it is strain, moon, and luck dependent


----------



## andy52 (Dec 15, 2008)

thats exactly how long this lady was in flower.5 weeks.glad to hear i'm not the only one.thanks bro.i will never grow this strain again.too un-controllable.i have her tied everyway u can imagine.just to keep her out of the light.i even clipped some leaf tips that were touching the glass.no more space to move the glass.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 15, 2008)

my crystal beauty.i think i love her,lol


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 15, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> thats exactly how long this lady was in flower.5 weeks.glad to hear i'm not the only one.thanks bro.i will never grow this strain again.too un-controllable.i have her tied everyway u can imagine.just to keep her out of the light.i even clipped some leaf tips that were touching the glass.no more space to move the glass.



same deal here with the unknown NL


----------



## IRISH (Dec 16, 2008)

Sweet close-ups bro. once i get my ducks in a row, i'll deffinately get one of those toys'. . got my hanna meter today. . now i'm totally set up for hydro. a few more small details, and i'll have her up and running. thanks for the push away from the soil bro. been wanting to do this for awhile now. gotta get down to the hydro shop, and get some rapid rooter plugs. can't wait to get started...bb...


----------



## andy52 (Dec 16, 2008)

glad to hear that bro.you will never look back.its so much more efficent and cleaner.no dirt in the grwo areas.i know i always had a mess to clean up,no matter how careful i was.
  hows the clones coming bro?i know you said you lost some.i'm telling you.the rapid rooter cubes are the charm.for seeds and clones.its how i start all mine.good luck my friend


----------



## Alistair (Dec 16, 2008)

Andy, it looks like a lot of those trichs are cloudy already.  I thought that there was about a 10 day window of opportunity regarding ripeness of a bud and when to harvest.  I thought this window of opportunity opened when the first few trichs started to turn cloudy.

Oh well, your plants look great.  Keep us posted with more pics when those trichs start turning amber.  I'd like to see how they look under your mircroscope.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 17, 2008)

hey alistair young,the crystal is suppossed to flower for 9 weeks,according to the site i bought from.sunday will be 5 weeks in.i personally do not think she will need to go that long.not with the way shes looking now.i want just about 20 % amber.i will definitely post some trich pics of her before i harvest.getting closer.i also have 2 clones off the crystal that i think i will replace with 2 of the mazar.about ready to scrap all the mazar.
  bro i keep a close look at the trichs when shes getting close.i will be checking her twice a day in a couple weeks.she will not get over cooked,lol,not until i smoke her.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 17, 2008)

That is amazing for only 4 1/2 weeks of flower. Looking great!


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Dec 17, 2008)

No doubt! those trichs are really stacking up! cant wait to see the final product!


----------



## andy52 (Dec 17, 2008)

thanks to all,she is getting heavy.i too can hardly wait.this is the hardest time for me.i get antsy as hell.i want to harvest so bad.sure would be a nice xmas present for me if she would tighten up and get thru.i sure need the space.the dang mazar are all over the place.i've got to change out 3 of the mazar today and do some serious tying while i have them out.
   i wish i had of started all of the crystal instead of the mazar.anybody want some mazar.they are nice plants,just not my forte.thanks ladies and gentlemen


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Dec 17, 2008)

I understand that.. it's tough for the impatient like myself, but, like you I like 'em MAYBE 20% amber so that helps..just gotta make sure you get all the weight ya can out of 'em though..


----------



## pcduck (Dec 17, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> .....
> i wish i had of started all of the crystal instead of the mazar.anybody want some mazar.they are nice plants,just not my forte.thanks ladies and gentlemen



:bolt:
Howdy Neighbor, J/K.. Andy Does this mean a run to the store to get more mason jars?:aok:


----------



## andy52 (Dec 17, 2008)

yep,how did you know.i have the jars,just can't find my lids.guess i'll have to buy some more lids.lol


----------



## pcduck (Dec 17, 2008)

Yep that is the way it always is. Can't find the lids till 4 days after you are done with them, then there are 3 packs of them from previous trips. ha ha ah.  Happens to me all the time.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 18, 2008)

i hear ya bro.i'm the worst about hiding sheet from my own self.lol


----------



## pcduck (Dec 18, 2008)

I love it when you can remember, just seeing what you are looking for but can't remember where you seen it. Man does getting old bite. I can see the "post it" notes in my near future.lol


----------



## andy52 (Dec 18, 2008)

just to know i have not smoked this she-devil yet 
and as swollen as this baby is,she will not yield 10 ounces.maybe 5 dry


----------



## CasualGrower (Dec 18, 2008)

Heya Andy, well I was soo excited today.  My microscope came in, I get the drivers install and BANG!!!  USB device not recognized... bleh , it's defective....  oh well, guess i will have to wait a lil longer....


----------



## andy52 (Dec 19, 2008)

thats a bummer.i had to call tech support when i first installed mine also.it was a simple problem.
   send it back if its defective bro.


----------



## CasualGrower (Dec 19, 2008)

That is the only problem when using Ebay.... when you get a defective product..... can be a pain to return.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 19, 2008)

oh thats right.i forgot you got it from ebay.i would still try.you should have went to opticsplanet.com bro.i know i try to save a dollar also.i've been lucky i guess on the few things i have bough off ebay.sorry


----------



## CasualGrower (Dec 19, 2008)

well this was from one of their mega power sellers, so, I hope he will do right.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 19, 2008)

i take them so why not keep them here.then i can delete them off my card,hehe. be 5 weeks sunday in flower.this strain is suppossed to take 9 weeks.don't believe it


----------



## CasualGrower (Dec 19, 2008)

how far is it now?????    looks to be filling in well.


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Dec 19, 2008)

Awesome grow brother. I smoked some of this when I went to the Dam and I was impressed. I had never heard of it but I think the description on the menu is what made me get it, of course i don't remember what their description of it was haha but i do remember I really enjoyed it. It had a very pleasent taste and stone.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 19, 2008)

be 5 weeks sunday. the scent is so sweet.its almost like being in a candy store.i rub her stems often just to smell that sweet smell.its unique.very sweet smell.they say a kerosene scent,not to me.it is a scent i've never smelled before on a plant.i will grow this strain for many yrs.its easy to grow,loves the nutes and produces like a btch.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 19, 2008)

I can't stop staring at your buds.lol

They are looking fantastic! Be tough for me to see 4 more weeks out those girls.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 19, 2008)

I can't stop staring at your buds.lol

They are looking fantastic! Be tough for me to see 4 more weeks out those girls.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 20, 2008)

sunday will be 5 weeks in flower.i too can not believe she will go 4 more weeks.thats what the seed site says,9 weeks flower.we'll see.i did snip a little bud to test later,hehe  added a trich shot of the sample bud i clipped.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 20, 2008)

You are gonna have some huge colas in 4 weeks. I don't know Andy but there are quite a few clear trichs yet, may be it will take 4 more weeks.


----------



## IRISH (Dec 20, 2008)

is that last pic your chrystal? that looks sweet bro. how many week strain is that?...bb...


----------



## andy52 (Dec 21, 2008)

hey banjobuzz,the crystal is suppossed to be a 9 week strain.today starts week 6 for her.if she does take 4 more weeks i can not even imagine what she will look like.she is packing on some heavy buddage now.the buds are swelling up sweetly.kinda un-believeable to me.this is probably the strain i will grow for a long time.she grows real heavy and loves the nutes.easy to grow.thanks all for looking.trichs are still mostly clear.getting a little cloudy on the 3rd pic,today


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 21, 2008)

Dam andy....with that 70 dollar tool..you dont have to tell us their still clear.:rofl: .Just ordered me one..Santa said he put in his BAG..I dont do hydro..but  am doing some chystal now myself..will be interesting to see how they look..

Ill take a seat  and my :bong1:  :watchplant:


----------



## IRISH (Dec 21, 2008)

yes, that is an amazing tool/toy. looks like something you'd see off from nat geo. very nice friend...bb...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 21, 2008)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> yes, that is an amazing tool/toy. looks like something you'd see off from nat geo. very nice friend...bb...


 

:rofl:  $70   I was affraid to call in a toy....Thats what I have from Radio shack..Right andy?


----------



## andy52 (Dec 21, 2008)

lol,no its advertised for school kids.but it works.hell,i'm still a kid at heart.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 21, 2008)

we all have our playground   huh?  Thanks for shareing with us andy:aok:


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 21, 2008)

Andy,,bring some of that bud to Florida and let me smell it please.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 22, 2008)

hey cowboy,i sure wish i was in florida right now.i've got to get someone to plow me out today.snowed in big time.probably got 14 in. in the driveway.wet snow at that.
   if i could bring you the bud,bro i would.not a stingy bone in my body.it does smell like candy.thats the 1st thing i do when i wake up,unzip my tent,rub the stem a little and snort the sweetness,then lick the fingers,lol.


----------



## smokingjoe (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice work Andy.


Nice pics too mate.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 22, 2008)

4u2smoke,you will definitely love the crystal.its a kinda slow starter,but she then takes off.shes just the kind of plant i love to grow.i did no lst.pinching or topping on her and she is about 4 ft tall.the perfect size for my flower tent.the lower side stem almost catch up to the top cola and lots of them.they get buds as big as the mail cola also.its a sweet smelling lady also.very,very sweet aroma.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 22, 2008)

where did you get those chrystal beans?  i got mine fom seeds.nl


----------



## andy52 (Dec 22, 2008)

same place my friend.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 22, 2008)

Florida sounds really good right about now


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 22, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> 4u2smoke,you will definitely love the crystal.its a kinda slow starter,but she then takes off.shes just the kind of plant i love to grow.i did no lst.pinching or topping on her and she is about 4 ft tall.the perfect size for my flower tent.the lower side stem almost catch up to the top cola and lots of them.they get buds as big as the mail cola also.its a sweet smelling lady also.very,very sweet aroma.


 
Have ya smoked that strain before? How is it and whats your fav strain to smoke?


----------



## andy52 (Dec 22, 2008)

yes i have smoked it a few months bach,its killer.my favorite is durban poison to date.just grows so tall inside.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey Andy I just grew the Durban Poison outside the last few years. But this year was the best year so far. Love it would like some more of it. about done with this years already. But Andy I put it out late and it only got like 4 ft tall with lots of buds and well you know how good the smoke is.:aok: I am trying to get a clone for this DWC and will just pinch to keep it bushy and short.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 22, 2008)

cool bro, the ones i grew inside got over 5 ft tall and i had em tied all over the place.i agree,i love the buzz.so smooth


----------



## andy52 (Dec 23, 2008)

she started week 6 yesterday,i took this pic while i was changing the res.this morning.this is the last nutes she will get.micro,bloom and floralicious.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 23, 2008)

They are looking nice Andy!


----------



## andy52 (Dec 24, 2008)

i just wanted to show a magnified view of what i strive for with my nutes.this a tip of the crystal lady and some trichs.thanks for looking.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks for posting


----------



## pcduck (Dec 24, 2008)

I got a question for ya Andy. Do you bump up your ppms when you go into flower and do you ever go to a high ppm after you nute burn your girls? Thanks


----------



## andy52 (Dec 25, 2008)

when i get to flower the nutes change,more bloom and floraliicious.the ones i'm using the 3 part on,they get way less grow and more bloom,etc.by the time they start flowering,i usually have them pretty much wher i am going to keep them,ala ppms.after i get the tip burn i back up just a tad on the strength of the nutes.by then they are at all they can take and i stay with that thru-out the rest of the grow.until i start the flower nutes.


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 25, 2008)

wow andy. what a fantastic journal, i like the close up pic of them mini mushrooms (as i call them,trichs...that is)....i like...


----------



## andy52 (Dec 25, 2008)

thanks bro.this has been a fantastic grow.i love the way the crysta plants grow and produce.i will most definitely grow this strain for many yrs to come.its an easy plant to grow,loves the nutes,after it gets a good root structure.kinda nute sensitive to start,but then they suck em up.they grow to a good height for me and are real heavy producers.i said that already,must be hi.lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 25, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> thanks bro.this has been a fantastic grow.i love the way the crysta plants grow and produce.i will most definitely grow this strain for many yrs to come.its an easy plant to grow,loves the nutes,after it gets a good root structure.kinda nute sensitive to start,but then they suck em up.they grow to a good height for me and are real heavy producers.i said that already,must be hi.lol


 
Andy,,ya gonna run outta room to store all that smoke,,,,,,SO,,,with a heart of gold and thinking only of you,,,I offer my help to take some of it off yer hands and store it for ya.:hubba:


----------



## andy52 (Dec 25, 2008)

hey cowboy,whats up?i wish i lived closer to you bro.i would definitely hook you up.thats my problem,the few friends i do have up here,i keep them well supplied in smoke.i love to share with my friends.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 25, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> hey cowboy,whats up?i wish i lived closer to you bro.i would definitely hook you up.thats my problem,the few friends i do have up here,i keep them well supplied in smoke.i love to share with my friends.


 
Listen Bro,,if I were there, I would hang out with ya weed or no weed. But I see no reason to let that stuff go bad.:bong:


----------



## garden_engineer (Dec 25, 2008)

lookin great my friend.good to see you still have the show on the road.merry christmas and a Happy New Year.This is my new ID for the forums.Feel free to PM me.-peace


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 25, 2008)

garden_engineer said:
			
		

> lookin great my friend.good to see you still have the show on the road.merry christmas and a Happy New Year.This is my new ID for the forums.Feel free to PM me.-peace



Good to see you again--Welcome back Dad.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## garden_engineer (Dec 25, 2008)

u as well goddess,congrads on the new mod position.i know your gonna make marpassion proud.its fun to go check on everybodys journals,alot of the plant were just getting planted the last time i was here.now theyre loaded with buds and just oozing with deliciousness =) anyways,happy holidays to all


----------



## andy52 (Dec 25, 2008)

hey bro,welcome back.where the hell ya been.i was thinking about you.i hope you had a merry xmas too bro.good to see you back.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks Andy.I am getting ready to go to 12/12 and that sure helps a lot. I also use the GH 3 part but no Floraliicious.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 26, 2008)

i'm getting antsy and want to harvest bad.the last couple weeks are the hardest for me.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 26, 2008)

That's hardest for me too especially since by then I am out of bud.


----------



## IRISH (Dec 26, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> i'm getting antsy and want to harvest bad.the last couple weeks are the hardest for me.



ezzy turbo, don't jump the gun.:hubba:...

oh yeah andy, thats looking sweet bro. i get antsy too during last couple weeks. 

fired up the first bucket today bro. had 5 inch roots on one ui clone....bb...


----------



## Alistair (Dec 27, 2008)

Those look great, Andy.  Don't forget to show us microscope pics of the trichomes at harvest time.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 27, 2008)

garden_engineer said:
			
		

> lookin great my friend.good to see you still have the show on the road.merry christmas and a Happy New Year.This is my new ID for the forums.Feel free to PM me.-peace


 
I wondered why I hadn't seen AI'sD about...  

looks great, Andy :aok:


----------



## kalikisu (Dec 27, 2008)

hey andy your my hero!


----------



## andy52 (Dec 28, 2008)

i'm patiently waiting for the lady to fulfill my dreams,lol not too long now my friends.just a few more pics.enjoy


----------



## pcduck (Dec 28, 2008)

Hey *Andy* you are getting real good with that microscope, great trich pictures. Your grow has been an inspiration.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 28, 2008)

thanks pcduck,the pics on the monitor are alot better than the ones after up-loading.i love the scope,it sure saves my back from bending over the radio shack one i used for so long.thanks again bro.


----------



## Alistair (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks Andy.  I was wondering if the picture quality was better on your monitor.


----------



## IRISH (Dec 28, 2008)

whats up andy. those are looking yummy. whens the chop? i see a few amber in there. very nice bro. my one bucket i've got up, and running, is doing good so far. the root growth in 48 hours is tripled in size....bb...


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Dec 29, 2008)

right on Andy..looks good bro.. gettin close too.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 29, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> thanks pcduck,the pics on the monitor are alot better than the ones after up-loading.i love the scope,it sure saves my back from bending over the radio shack one i used for so long.thanks again bro.


 
I must of missed it Andy,,What Scope do you have?


----------



## andy52 (Dec 29, 2008)

hey cowboy,i bought a digital microscope that connects to a USB port on my computer.i can take pics or movies with it and save all to a file.its the best thing i've invested in.only 70 bucks.
hey banjo,i think i will let her go 2 more weeks.all according to the trichs.i want this one to be killer.i just changed the res on all my ladies this morning.i was going to go straight water,but according to the site i got the seeds from,she is a 9 week flower period.so yesterday started week 7.next monday i will go straight water.the trichs have just started swelling real good.i do not want to rush this baby.thanks all for looking.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 29, 2008)

Looking sweet andy, cant wait to see some updates in a few weeks!!


----------



## andy52 (Dec 29, 2008)

just keeping an eye on this sweetie.lol


----------



## pcduck (Dec 29, 2008)

Those are some nice trichs. Can't wait to hear your smoke report


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 29, 2008)

> digital microscope that connects to a USB port on my computer


Is there a link, or model#?


----------



## andy52 (Dec 29, 2008)

opticsplanet.com


----------



## IRISH (Dec 29, 2008)

Holy Trichs Batman.:hubba:. OK, nows the time we want to be seeing plenty of those shots. i see amberrrr....bb...


----------



## papabeach1 (Dec 29, 2008)

ahh..   do you think I can find that microscope from radioshack? 

glad you did have good success with your crystal DWC  I did thought about your crystal plants..  ahhh I see the pics..   you gonna have a sweet smoke soon...  glad  no one bothers you like last time..    (relief)


----------



## andy52 (Dec 29, 2008)

i do not know for sure if radio shack has them or not.probably cheaper on the internet bro.thanks for the mojo bro.be well and be safe.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 29, 2008)

Ya know it would be cool if such magnifacation could see something on a MJ plant while it was young,,that would tell its sex. You know ,,like leaf structure, veins, ETC. Something that ya could only see the difference (between male and female)with a high powered scope.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 29, 2008)

lol,not yet banjobuzz,shes mostly cloudy-clear yet.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 29, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> just keeping an eye on this sweetie.lol



They look great Andy.  And the pics are excellent.  Looks like you've got that microscope dialed in


----------



## andy52 (Dec 29, 2008)

guess i had a shot or 2,lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 30, 2008)

I see amber too andy...I cant wait to get my scope..i ordered b4 Christmas..I too have Back problems  and the radio shack  is good..But i have to take a sample clipping and take in the house to sitt down to view..with this scope  I shouldnt have to  right?  do you just hold over plant  and click?  I think this will add to My GJ as well.  I love bringing my friends here the best pictures i can..and went with this scope after seeing your pics  and talking with you..Thanks andy  for finding this..and this is half the price of the diggi cam I baught 3 years ago..lol..well gotta go  KEEP M GREEN..:bolt::bong:


----------



## andy52 (Dec 30, 2008)

hey buddy,no,it has to be connected to the computer to work.at least mine does.thats what i do.i clip a leaf and put it on my desk and place the scope over it and move until i can get the view i want,then click the shutter on the scope and save the pics.good luck,it surely saves the back.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 30, 2008)

hey tcbud,you might have something with gluing the net pots in.i awoke this morning with my big crystal plant leaning over.nothing hurt tho.i had to tie her to the wall to keep her erect.she is super top heavy now and packing on some thc.its surreal,the buds have really swollen up,even since yesterday.it will not be long.i will post some trich pics and want all of you ladies and gentlemen tell me when you would harvest.i want this smoke to be the couch lock from hell,lol  i usually harvest about now as i like the up buzz more.but all my friends want me to let her go the distance.the 2 that know about my little op.thanks all for keeping up with this grow.its been real.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 30, 2008)

couch lock?  80% amber....then buy the cure...you wont be posting here as much anymore..you wont want to leave your easy chair:aok:  cant wait to see trichs..


----------



## andy52 (Dec 30, 2008)

lol,i agree with that.it will be my evening meds.the one plant i harvested is strange.i've never had mj do me like it does.if i smoke 2-3 hrs before i go to bed,it keeps me wide awake all night,crazy huh?


----------



## andy52 (Dec 30, 2008)

well i just changed my res yesterday and i checked trichs this afternoon and i should have went with straight water.i will change againg tomorrow as soon as the lights come on.probably won't get much of a flush as shes looking ready to me.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 30, 2008)

are you not going for couch lock andy?


----------



## andy52 (Dec 30, 2008)

a little couch lock,lol  i will post some trich pics tomorrow.shes coming along fast now.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 31, 2008)

well my friends this journey is at a close.by the looks of the trichs,i have decided to harvest the crystal lady.i should have ran water thru her before now.oh well.i did change her to straight ph'd water this morning.i will either harvest her this afternoon or early in the morning.i quick dried a small bud last night and it is by far the best i have ever smoked in many,many yrs.i can only imagine what the big colas will be like.it is a good smooth smoke now.the pipes and bongs are clean and awaiting the lady of my dreams.
 heres a few trich shots my friends.
this crystal grow has proven to me that hydro is faster than soil.this was suppossed to be a 9 week flowering strain.she is finished and sunday was starting the 7th week.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 31, 2008)

Looking wonderful Andy.  Isn't that DWC great!  Happy harvest.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 31, 2008)

hehe,yeah it is.thanks alot THG.happy new year


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Dec 31, 2008)

very nice 
i hope i can do half as good as you 
i love it happy new year


----------



## andy52 (Dec 31, 2008)

thanks shecallshimthor,these crystal are very easy to grow and will pretty much take whatever you throw at them.nute wise.i will definitely grow them againg and again.very manageable and productive strain.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 31, 2008)

well the plant is down and in the dryer.i did not weigh it wet,but i had to make another rack for my dryer this time.


----------



## Alistair (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks for showing us those trichs.  Yep, I saw quite a few amber.  Now I'm tempted to grow some crystal too.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 31, 2008)

you will not be disappointed.i harvested more out of this 1 plant than i did the last two combined.heavy prducer and sticky,sticky.the top cola,i can not reach around.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 31, 2008)

You guys finally did it. As soon as I finish my soil grow I am building me some DWC buckets.Mine will be better then yalls cause Im special. Ed that is. 
Yep Andy and HG and many others ahve ruined me. Course I been hanging out at my new friends Hydro Store and DWC has won hands down with everybody I talk to that does personal grows. Ebb and flow and Drip are used alot by others who need more plants at one time growing. I tell ya,,Im 52 and have always been a guy who keeps an open mind,studies hard, looks at all angles and info and then I make a decision.( no I aint always right) but I have a good % rate of return on my decisions. I cant wait to start my DWC. I have some Lowryder on the way. A good Brother is sending them my way.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 31, 2008)

glad ya decided to go dwc bro.you will not be sorry.like i said,this plant finished 2 weeks ahead of the seed bank recommendations.and you usually have to flower longer than they recommend.


----------



## NorCalHal (Dec 31, 2008)

Looking great Andy. Because of yuour grow here, i got the beans on the way! 

Great looking plants man, healthy.


----------



## IRISH (Dec 31, 2008)

oh yeah bro. nice. nice. and , nice. 

i've got one ui rooted , and in a bucket. been in 5 days. 300ppm. the top leaves began to yellow a bit today. think i should feed it a bit more, and bump it up to 400?...bb...


----------



## pcduck (Jan 1, 2009)

Congrats on the chop. Will be waiting for the final smoke report, it sure looked good:aok:


----------



## andy52 (Jan 1, 2009)

thanks bro,i will make a report in a few days.shes drying now and i do not really like to quick dry any of it.its never the same as the final product,properly dryed and cured.all i know is i got way more off of this plant than i did off the last 2 plants i harvested.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 1, 2009)

:clap:  way to go and...question...Did you do any of these when you did soil?  and if so..what are your findings on the diffrance in yields???  I have been dipping my fingers in the cocco buckets that *massproduccer *has here..which is a method  between soil and Hydro..I am on my 2nd bucket now and am enjoying the research...I was at the Hydro shop last week  and baught one of those net pot things that fit a five gallon bucket..I have yet to get any of the clay balls..I have not done any research on Hydro  other then what I have read from you and a few others..and if start going that way will read up on the methods..I still enjoy soil  but have ventured into hydro a bit..for my own experiments..can i yse glass marbles for th e balls in the net?..I thaught about perlite  but it would fall threw..and would a 20 gallon air pump   work 4 5 gallon bucket?  and what about my nutes?  I use Fox Farm...I have the Grow big  that is for Hydro  I purchased on misstake..but what about the others?  I read on the web site but did not find my answer..so  i think  the only one that is diff  is "grow Big"  but idk..well  Im working on Bonging in the New year..and like you  I like to slow dry  my budds...IMO..makes for a smooooooooother  drag..:bolt::bong:


----------



## andy52 (Jan 1, 2009)

hey all,banjobuzz,does the plant have a good root system?how long has it been in dwc?alot of variables here bro.if its been in awhile and has good roots,the i would say yes,bump her up a little.how big is the plant?get back to me bro.
  4u2smoke.i would not use marbels,i have know some that tried it.the hydroton is cheap.its so cheap that when i harvest a plant,i just dump the hydroton.no,i would not rely on a single 20 gal pump to push 4 buckets.if i were you i would get a good industrial pump.they are pretty cheap also.
as for the nutes,all i use is GH products in hydro.i also used ff nutes in soil.you will be glad you went hydro and we will all be here for you.i sure wish you lived close to me.i would walk you thru this.if i missed something,holler at me.best wishes for the new year to all.

hey norcalhal,you will be proud of the crystal.man i tell you.when i start some more beans,it will be the rest of the crystal seeds i have.the best growing and producing plant i have grown to date.very sweet smelling also.


----------



## andy52 (Jan 1, 2009)

heres a couple pics of my lady drying.she drying well and in a few days when i take it out of the dryer,i will post some pics of the entire harvest.its nice.i will also do some more trimming then.she is time consuming to manicure.so i will do the close trim in a day or so.


----------



## allmashedup (Jan 1, 2009)

great journal andy...:ciao: it took me forever to read thru it. oh my mouth is watering looking at that bud...santa never brought me any. and ive had to buy some.:fid: and i look at yours and i WANT WANT WANT....please please please


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 3, 2009)

andy52 said:
			
		

> hey all,banjobuzz,does the plant have a good root system?how long has it been in dwc?alot of variables here bro.if its been in awhile and has good roots,the i would say yes,bump her up a little.how big is the plant?get back to me bro.
> 4u2smoke.i would not use marbels,i have know some that tried it.the hydroton is cheap.its so cheap that when i harvest a plant,i just dump the hydroton.no,i would not rely on a single 20 gal pump to push 4 buckets.if i were you i would get a good industrial pump.they are pretty cheap also.
> as for the nutes,all i use is GH products in hydro.i also used ff nutes in soil.you will be glad you went hydro and we will all be here for you.i sure wish you lived close to me.i would walk you thru this.if i missed something,holler at me.best wishes for the new year to all.
> 
> hey norcalhal,you will be proud of the crystal.man i tell you.when i start some more beans,it will be the rest of the crystal seeds i have.the best growing and producing plant i have grown to date.very sweet smelling also.


 

I plan to only run 1 @ 5 gallon bucket setup..I have lots of pumps i use for my Bubble cloners..20-40-60--100 gallon  pumps...what one do you say i should use?  and what does GH  satnd for..I will go to Hydro and get some "cocco puffs" :rofl:  and look into the nutes..you ever piss in your buckets?  I have read that if you take a bunch of muti vitamins the day before  and you use this urin  it helps..is this just for Hydro?  I need to pee sometimes when Im in my shed..just curious if this will save time..:spit:  Good Day 2U


----------



## andy52 (Jan 3, 2009)

lol,i've never pissed in my smoke bro.i've heard that too.gh,is general hydronponics nutes.i will use the 3 part from now on.it seems to work better than the lucas formula to me.micro,grow and bloom.either one of the air pumps will work.for 1 bucket i would use the 20 gal. pump. i have used one myself and it worked well.i have a 100 gal aquarium pump i ran 5 buckets on,until i got my bad boy.to me the gh nutes work great.they have been around since the conception of growing hydro.i also use the rapid rooter plugs to start my seeds in.that way you are never disturbing the roots.when they get roots coming thru the cube,i put them straight into the 5 gal buckets with a ppm of 200-300 to start.anytime i can help you,i am here.you will never grow another way,once you try the dwc.good luck


----------



## andy52 (Jan 3, 2009)

i just smoked some of the crystal and she is one hell of a buzz.i also scraped the thc from the blades of the scissors i used to harvest with and it is some kick *** smoking.the one hit kind.


----------

